# Chassis question re towing



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Hopefully Swift can answer this, but anyone is welcome. 

In a past issue of a motorhome magazine, the article compared a Kontiki 669 to an Autotrail Cheyenne 840D. In respect of towing, the article stated that the Kontiki could tow up to 1500kg due to the motorhome having "pre-strengthened chassis ready for a towbar". 

The Autotrail in the featured article could tow upto 1000kg. 

So my question is....

How does the pre strengthened chassis differ to an "ordinary chassis"?

On a similar theme, it seems that a Dethleffs A7871-2 on the 3.0 MultiJet can tow a maximum of 1000kg yet the Burnster 747 Argos is good for upto 1500kg. 

Russell


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Russell,

We have an Autotrail 840D and like you are looking to tow a car. We currently have a Micra Sport (kerb weight 1032kg) so we're 32kg over the limit without taking the weight of the A-frame into account.
The other thread on this topic was inferring that if you were not loaded to the limit of your payload your train weight could be increased proportionally. I wonder if this would apply to all motorhomes or only those with "strengthened" chassis.
I will be interested in any comments regarding this on this thread.

Barrie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Hi

I have had a good look at the Autotrail website and it seems that the 840 can tow a maximum of 1000 kg come hell or high water. I believe, from my investigations today, that the Dethleffs A7871-2 can tow a maximum of 1000kg too.

In respect of the Swift Kontiki 669, the motorhome can tow a maximum of 1500 kg providing the train weight of 6000kg is not exceeded. From my earlier investigations, the same figures apply to the Burstner 747 Argos.

Page 119 of the September 2007 issue of Practical Motorhome gives reference to the Swift having a prestrengthened chassis.

I personally do not think that you can exceed 1000kg with the Autotrail 840 or the Dethleffs A7871-2.

Russell

Here is a link to the Autotrail page mentioning towing.

Autotrail towing


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

The train weight is on the weight plate. So if your max train weight is 5500Kg, and your van has a weight of 4800Kg fully loaded you can tow 700Kg. Thats my way of looking at it. I suppose someone will come and shoot this down.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback from Swift*

We think that you mean, "pre-strengthened chassis ready for a towbar" is just the fact that the Al-Ko chassis conversion is already to the required strength and already has all the necessary fixing points to take a towbar without having to add any further parts.

As JF has stated, with regards to towing Russell is correct that Alko advised Swift that the Kon tiki Tags can tow a maximum of 1500kg providing the train weight of 6000kg is not exceeded. The towbar was tested to 94/20/EC and the 1500kg was the maximum weight that Al-Ko's towbar and chassis assembly was tested and approved to.

The Alko 2nd Stage Type Approval e1*2001/116)0429*02 actually states 2000kg, which is the same as the Standard Fiat Chassis and is based on what the Ducato base vehicle engine is capable of pulling.

If the Kon-tiki is loaded at the maximum MTPLM (5000kg) then the 1000kg is the towing limit. It is a sliding scale basically the train weight minus the vehicle weight is the towing limit up to the limit on the towbar.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Russell

My Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 towing is 1200kg

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

And is that weight for braked or un-braked. Nobody has mentioned the ability to stop yet. 
So can we assume that the weights mentioned are the pulling weight? On cars you get weights for braked/unbraked. Does this not apply to Motorhomes?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> And is that weight for braked or un-braked. Nobody has mentioned the ability to stop yet.
> So can we assume that the weights mentioned are the pulling weight? On cars you get weights for braked/unbraked. Does this not apply to Motorhomes?


Anything over 750kg has to be braked by law.

Derek


----------

